# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Onderzoek Project Doktersassistente - Disposable handschoenen

## MvdSar

Goedendag,

Ik zit op het Rijnijssel in Arnhem, en studeer voor doktersassistente. Nu heb ik een project opgekregen, waarvoor ik onderzoek moet verrichten naar Disposable handschoenen. Mijn vraag voor iedereen die hier mee werkt, en wilt mee werken: Wilt u het onderzoek invullen die hier onder staat? Het maakt niet uit wat voor beroep u uitvoerd, maar als u er (bijna) dagelijks gebruik van maakt, dan is het goed!

Ik hoop dat u mij wilt/kunt helpen!

Met vriendelijke groet,
Michelle

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Intervieuw:

Vraag 1: Welk merk disposable handschoenen gebruikt u?

Vraag 2: Wat vind u van het draagcomfort van de handschoenen die u gebruikt?

Vraag 3: Wat vind u van de kwaliteit van de handschoenen?

Vraag 4: Past de kwaliteit bij de prijs van de handschoenen?

Vraag 5: Waar besteld u/uw bedrijf de handschoenen?

Vraag 6: Bent u allergisch voor latex handschoenen?

Vraag 7: Welk merk word er gebruikt als er iemand allergisch is voor latex handschoenen?

Vraag 8: Heeft u wel eens klachten ondervonden van de handschoenen?

Vraag 9: Gebruikt u de handschoenen volgens voorschrift? 

Vraag 10: Als u een cijfer mag geven aan de handschoenen, welk cijfer wilt u dan aan dit merk geven?

----------


## Yv

Ik gebruik geen handschoenen voor mijn werk, maar veel succes met je onderzoek.

----------

